# Games you would love to play, but don't have access to



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Either because you don't have the console, PC or you're broke like me :crying:

Right now i would love to play Hard Corp: Uprising. I kind of like the rpg elements they added. And the graphics are pretty. Not that i care much about that but it's nice when they're there for you to enjoy.






Another one is Metroid Prime trilogy. I've played through prime 1 many times, but never 2 and 3.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sims and Minecraft. Tried to find them at my local Game store a few years ago but failed. The store is shut down now anyway. Sad times. But my little laptop sounds like a dying whale when it loads a gif, so i think it would actually blow up if i tried to play a game on it, lol.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I've actually managed to play through the Prime trilogy. Actually, I intended on playing on replaying 2 and 3 but got stuck in 1, hmm...

I really want to play Persona 4, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Batman: Arkham Knight... alas, 2 poor 4 me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Callsign said:


> Ecco DOF as I haven't ever got a Dreamcast and the game doesn't emulate properly. The latest Pokemon on 3ds, though the low speed of battles when grinding on hardware is irritating. Actually I'm not sure how long I would play, or for how long nostalgia would overcome that. High Fidelity or a competing environment, I need the VR hardware, though they don't strictly require it. I want to get VR hardware for 3d modelling as well, when I am able to.


Dreamcast was an underrated system for sure. Ecco looks fun on it. I used to spend a lot of time on the genesis version.



Fangirl96 said:


> Sims and Minecraft. Tried to find them at my local Game store a few years ago but failed. The store is shut down now anyway. Sad times. But my little laptop sounds like a dying whale when it loads a gif, so i think it would actually blow up if i tried to play a game on it, lol.


Minecraft is surprisingly taxing on computers. Especially if you want to see very far with everything maxed. It even lags on mine a little and i can run a game like Skyrim with many mods.

The older sims should run though.



minimized said:


> I've actually managed to play through the Prime trilogy. Actually, I intended on playing on replaying 2 and 3 but got stuck in 1, hmm...
> 
> I really want to play Persona 4, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Batman: Arkham Knight... alas, 2 poor 4 me.


Being broke sucks lol. And mainstream games aren't cheap. But on the plus side they go on sale @ Steam sometimes. It's just lame to have to wait.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Demons Souls, Shadow of the Colossus.

Skies of Arcadia, though it's more about finding a tv that can display the picture properly. Who'd have guessed a HD Ready TV, certainly older than the console itself wouldn't be able to run 60hz?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

My main PC needs to be repaired/replaced (what ever comes first ) and I have none of the current gen consoles. 

Bloodbourne, GTA 5, Witcher 3, Fire Emblem on 3DS


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd really love to play Beam NG Drive or the Sims but my family is pretty broke at the moment.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

All the old Windows games I had on from my first PC - Jezzball, ski-free, chips challenge, rodents revenge


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

My PS2 games due to my computer not being good enough to emulate PS2 games. Ace Combat shattered skies and Spyhunter I want to play as I never finished them as a kid.

I would love to play Command and Conquer Kane's Wrath again and once backwards compatibility is released for the Xbox One that problem should fix itself hopefully. I also want to try the Ace Combat games I haven't played yet. I would like to try games I haven't tried yet from the Xbox 360 on the Xbox One.

I would like to try the simulation games that I see some youtubers play like Universe Sandbox 2, BeamNG, etc. as they look like it would be lots of fun to play. My PC is too crappy to handle those games I mean it can barely handle Gmod.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Considering i only have a weak laptop right now i say i would like to play these games:
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Witcher 3
Gta V
Bloodborne
Persona 5
Super Smash Bros
Guilty Gear Xrd-Sign-
Just Cause 
Bayonetta 1 and 2
Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't come up with an answer. I love NES and SNES, especially RPGs, and I can just emulate them. I have a hard time getting into newer stuff.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

All of the games I want to play are too advanced for my potato PC. 

I need an upgrade.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

The new Mario games on Wii U, they have a very classic gameplay but i can never get tired of it. I don't own a Wii U but i've been mainly a PC player these last years.



Scrub-Zero said:


> Being broke sucks lol. And mainstream games aren't cheap. But on the plus side they go on sale @ Steam sometimes. It's just lame to have to wait.


Yeah i have tons of games on my steam list i haven't even tried yet, most of them cost less than 10€.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> I can't come up with an answer. I love NES and SNES, especially RPGs, and I can just emulate them. I have a hard time getting into newer stuff.


That reminds me i still want to do Secret Of Mana 2 on emulator  They didn't release it in Europe back in the day.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> That reminds me i still want to do Secret Of Mana 2 on emulator  They didn't release it in Europe back in the day.


Secret of Mana is one of my favorite games ever. I never played the sequel. I need to get on that.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Fire Emblem Fates.

Thanks for delaying the English release until 2016, Nintendo.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Another one is Metroid Prime trilogy. I've played through prime 1 many times, but never 2 and 3.


Metroid Prime 1 > Metroid Prime 2, so you're really not missing out on anything there


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

There are a lot of series I never played after Super Nintendo that were great, but I feel like they'd be way too dated to get the full experience. Never played anything after Super Metroid, Zelda 3... maybe a few others.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I loved the Dragon Warrior series. I played 1-3 endlessly, and recently played through 4. But the ones after that went to that handheld system with the two vertical screens and it looks terrible emulating it. So that would be one I'd kinda like to finish.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Mario Kart (or really any mario related games) 
Theres this old one called Rollercoaster Tycoon, it's not supported on macs though 
I wish I could play my Civilization IV game but that too has the same problem 
Sim City 4 also falls in the same category 
Skyrim, friend on here told me about it, kinda interested 
Grand Theft Auto, played it at my cousins once, pretty fun and time consuming lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Joe said:


> Skies of Arcadia, though it's more about finding a tv that can display the picture properly. Who'd have guessed a HD Ready TV, certainly older than the console itself wouldn't be able to run 60hz?


There was an gamesack episodes where they talked about games not working(looked blurry) on TVs. But i couldn't find it. Maybe you need a vga box or something?



Kml5111 said:


> I would like to try the simulation games that I see some youtubers play like Universe Sandbox 2, BeamNG, etc. as they look like it would be lots of fun to play. My PC is too crappy to handle those games I mean it can barely handle Gmod.


Some of those survival games look okay. I'm thinking of trying the Long Dark soon. I like that it takes place in Quebec, where i'm from 



Shawn81 said:


> I can't come up with an answer. I love NES and SNES, especially RPGs, and I can just emulate them. I have a hard time getting into newer stuff.


Same here. The new stuff doesn't interest me at all.



TuxedoChief said:


> All of the games I want to play are too advanced for my potato PC.
> 
> I need an upgrade.


haha. Me too. I'm still on Vista 32bit with a dual core :wink2:



sebastian1 said:


> Metroid Prime 1 > Metroid Prime 2, so you're really not missing out on anything there


I hear 2 was pretty good though.



Hush7 said:


> I don't have a Wii U but would love to play Super Mario Maker.


Super Mario maker looks very fun. It reminds me of the Excite Bike days where we could make our own races. It was a blast making it super hard and watch friends struggle.



Shawn81 said:


> I loved the Dragon Warrior series. I played 1-3 endlessly, and recently played through 4. But the ones after that went to that handheld system with the two vertical screens and it looks terrible emulating it. So that would be one I'd kinda like to finish.


Great series. I actually stole the Original Dragon Warrior from a rent store because i liked it so much lol. I rented it and never brought it back. Way back when i was a young kid.

Dragon Warrior 7 on psone is also pretty damn good.



flyingMint said:


> Skyrim, friend on here told me about it, kinda interested


Skyrim is nice. Play it on PC if you can because of mods. Vanilla isn't that good except for one playthrough. With mods you can make that game actually very fun to play.

Some people are actually working on a multiplayer mod for it which actually seems promising.



Halfsleeper said:


> the last of us seems really cool too bad its a ps4 exclusive.


Yeah exclusivity is so lame. It's like they choose not to make money and at the same time slap gamers with no ps4 in the face. "That's what you get for choosing xbox or PC."



Smallfry said:


> All the old Windows games I had on from my first PC - Jezzball, ski-free, chips challenge, rodents revenge


You can probably still play those on flash gaming websites?



SilentStrike said:


> Guilty Gear Xrd-Sign-


I love Guilty Gear series. In Xrd-Sign The anime like special moves are so well integrated. It looks flawless.

I'm glad they are sticking to gorgeous 2d instead of going 3d like Crapcom does.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


> There was an gamesack episodes where they talked about games not working(looked blurry) on TVs. But i couldn't find it. Maybe you need a vga box or something?


I dunno if it's the same issue, but I probably should buy a VGA box anyway. Skies of Arcadia has no option between 50hz and 60hz, just 60hz.

I suppose since VGA is a HD Box, it's quite likely that it does fix it.

Since my TV can't run 60hz it's black and white and the picture flickers all over the place. The sound works at least. I kind of lost interest in the Dreamcast since a year ago so I didn't bother looking further in after playing a few games. I should be able to simply use my monitor if it is the same connections as HDMI, maybe I'll order one soon since they are only £10.



Scrub-Zero said:


> Some of those survival games look okay. I'm thinking of trying the Long Dark soon. I like that it takes place in Quebec, where i'm from


I wish they'd make more games in England. I only remember a few, but there are none on the scale of a game like Driver: San Francisco (which maybe makes sense since I doubt there are any games representing an entire city as accurately as that did). But even small scale things don't seem to exist, there was a game in London, something to do with demons. It's something, but I've not even been in London.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

GTA V !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I want to do another Skyrim and Mass Effect play though but I don't have an Xbox 360 anymore.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> GTA V !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep. It's still sixty dollars though I think.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going to play The Witcher 3 and GTA 5 eventually. It's not that I don't have access to them I just need to complete the first 2 witcher games (I know I don't, I just want to,) and maybe wait for it to decrease in price and same for GTA 5 about the price.

Also the new Zelda game looks good and I'd like to play that when it comes out, but won't be able to because I won't have the console. I don't have any current gen consoles but I've also never owned Nintendo consoles other than the handheld ones (but still don't have a 3DS) if I buy a current gen console ever it will probably be PS4 and I also want a 3DS and I can't buy them all... Maybe eventually... Not Xbox One though, I don't need it anyway.



Joe said:


> I wish they'd make more games in England. I only remember a few, but there are none on the scale of a game like Driver: San Francisco (which maybe makes sense since I doubt there are any games representing an entire city as accurately as that did). But even small scale things don't seem to exist, there was a game in London, something to do with demons. It's something, but I've not even been in London.


They're offering tax breaks to UK devs now based on various qualifications including whether the game is set in the UK. Actually even if they're UK devs I think it _has _ to pass some kind of cultural test to qualify... Weirdly patriotic and creatively stifling I think.

But so far the only thing I've seen taking advantage of that is Everybody's Gone To The Rapture which is set in an English village.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


>


Oh yeah, forgot about that one, wish they would port the Disgaea games to Pc.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Gamecube:
Resident Evil 0
Resident Evil (Remake)

Xbox:
Dino Crisis 3 (I know it sucks, but I wanna play it.)

PC:
Infinite Crisis

Other than Zelda games, I'm pretty content with my loyalty to Sony.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> PC:
> Infinite Crisis


That game was shut down kind of fast lol. It looked kind of fun though. I was gonna try it at some point. I usually hate all MOBA But one with super heroes i know and like might have been fun. But oh well. They could have given the game a bit more time to grow at least.



Oobe said:


> Forza Horizon 2.
> 
> This appears to be my perfect game. But I don't have an XBox One .. so.. sad face.


I've never played that series, but it looks pretty damn good. I'm sure i would like it since I'm a fan of Gran Turismo. I love these simulation games.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> That game was shut down kind of fast lol. It looked kind of fun though. I was gonna try it at some point. I usually hate all MOBA But one with super heroes i know and like might have been fun. But oh well. They could have given the game a bit more time to grow at least.


I thought it shuts down in November? And yea, it's sales were dwindling and dwarfed by others. Like League of Legends and stuff.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i had to sell mostly everything last year and i miss playing all of these uglysob.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought it shuts down in November? And yea, it's sales were dwindling and dwarfed by others. Like League of Legends and stuff.


I think August? Not sure exactly when. I figured it's not even worth trying a game that will shut down either way. :crying:



Joe said:


> I dunno if it's the same issue, but I probably should buy a VGA box anyway. Skies of Arcadia has no option between 50hz and 60hz, just 60hz.
> 
> I suppose since VGA is a HD Box, it's quite likely that it does fix it.
> 
> Since my TV can't run 60hz it's black and white and the picture flickers all over the place. The sound works at least. I kind of lost interest in the Dreamcast since a year ago so I didn't bother looking further in after playing a few games. I should be able to simply use my monitor if it is the same connections as HDMI, maybe I'll order one soon since they are only £10.


I hope you get it working Joe. SoA is a damn good game. I played it back when i had a gamecube. One of the character(i cant remember his name) reminded me of Captain Harlock from the old anime


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> That game was shut down kind of fast lol. It looked kind of fun though. I was gonna try it at some point. I usually hate all MOBA But one with super heroes i know and like might have been fun. But oh well. They could have given the game a bit more time to grow at least.


I played it, it was pretty much a poorer version of Lol and Dota, every time i played it all i could think was that i would rather play Dota or Lol, and i do not even like those games, which is sad because i like super heroes and unlike Marvel Heroes, Infinite Crisis could run well without the game running incredibly slow.
If you did not like any Moba you played, you really would not have liked Infinite Crisis.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I wish i could have played Ultima Online or Everquest when mmos were still a new and exciting idea. There are plenty of mmos now but it's not the same, or maybe it's just my perception that changed. I couldn't be bothered to play with people i don't know or join their guilds. I also wish i could play ff6 when it was released. As a kid i was in awe just reading tests about that game, but they didn't release it in Europe back then. Now i've owned it for a few years but i have much more games so i've been delaying it for a long time, and the excitement isn't really the same. Need a Delorean


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> I wish i could have played Ultima Online or Everquest when mmos were still a new and exciting idea. There are plenty of mmos now but it's not the same, or maybe it's just my perception that changed. I couldn't be bothered to play with people i don't know or join their guilds. I also wish i could play ff6 when it was released. As a kid i was in awe just reading tests about that game, but they didn't release it in Europe back then. Now i've owned it for a few years but i have much more games so i've been delaying it for a long time, and the excitement isn't really the same. Need a Delorean


I didn't like the Final Fantasy series that much originally, I thought the Dragon Warrior series was better. Then 6 (3 on SNES) came out and completely blew me away.

I agree about the perception of MMOs too. It's definitely our perception that has changed. I wish they were as fresh and amazing feeling as when Dark Age of Camelot was new.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

regimes said:


> i had to sell mostly everything last year and i miss playing all of these uglysob.


Why'd you have to sell them? I still have my PS2 version of Okami and PS3 version of Enslaved: Odyssey to the West. I've played neither. :/ I can't play games like I used to. I need simple games because of my left hand.

I could probably play Walking Dead: Season 2, Sam & Max: Beyond Time & Space, Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse, and Fables: The Wolf Among Us.

That reminds me, I never beat the first Sam & Max, Hit the Road. Wish that was ported. Also, Xbox got Sam & Max Save the World (yet they didn't get the final one, Devil's Playhouse). Cross-console mishap, me thinks. Such a waste when they split series up via different consoles.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Why'd you have to sell them? I still have my PS2 version of Okami and PS3 version of Enslaved: Odyssey to the West. I've played neither. :/ I can't play games like I used to. I need simple games because of my left hand.
> 
> I could probably play Walking Dead: Season 2, Sam & Max: Beyond Time & Space, Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse, and Fables: The Wolf Among Us.
> 
> That reminds me, I never beat the first Sam & Max, Hit the Road. Wish that was ported. Also, Xbox got Sam & Max Save the World (yet they didn't get the final one, Devil's Playhouse). Cross-console mishap, me thinks. Such a waste when they split series up via different consoles.


i got really broke for a while and needed money lol. it sucked. okami was a super easy game and was just sooo beautiful. and enslaved: odyssey to the west was stunning and super fun bashing robots haha. i liked that it was a post-apocalyptic game that wasn't all dreary colors. it showed wildlife taking back much of the US.

i watched an entire LP of twd season 1 cause i couldn't play. clementine! <3


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I hate having to sell things when broke. I had to sell most of my bluray collection when I couldn't work, which I don't really care about now, but I had to sell my old PC parts like video cards and RAM and peripherals, and that sucks, because it was my treasure.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

A lot of nintendo.... I never really picked up any other nintendo products after my NES, SNES and gameboy color(i got to play most the n64 big titles due to friends, The orignal Perfect Dark was perfection).... So their are so many things i missed out on. Notably, Zeldas, Bayonetta 2 (the first bayonetta was probably my favorite platformer), all those Jrpg's on the 3ds, Monster Hunters, No More Heroes, Xenoblade. Nintendo is the only one that really remained constant with that classic ps2 feel rpg's that i miss. The only game i really played in it's entirety on Wii was Fragile Dreams (which was such an amazing game, but it never really got the attention it deserved..... The feels).
I'll always remember you Pf.....


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Gamecube:
> Resident Evil 0
> Resident Evil (Remake)
> 
> ...


Idk about Dino Crisis 3, but I can tell you that RE0 sucks. Like Metroid Prime 2, it focuses on gimmicks that really aren't fun. Anyway, are you aware of the REmake HD Remaster? There's one coming for RE0 too.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

sebastian1 said:


> Idk about Dino Crisis 3, but I can tell you that RE0 sucks. Like Metroid Prime 2, it focuses on gimmicks that really aren't fun. Anyway, are you aware of the REmake HD Remaster? There's one coming for RE0 too.


Didn't know about a Resident Evil remaster, but i'll definitely be looking forward to it. I think the first RE was the best one in terms of atmosphere.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I really want to play Fallout 4, but I don't have a PS4 and I don't plan on on getting one anytime soon. 
I also want to play Persona 3. I know I can just download Fes on PS3, but that version doesn't have the option to take full control of my party members. Speaking of Persona, I want to play Person 4 Golden, but I don't have Vita. Finally, I like to play Xenoblade Chronicles, but don't have a New 3DS.



RandomGentleman said:


> Fire Emblem Fates.
> 
> Thanks for delaying the English release until 2016, Nintendo.


I don't think it was delayed. I believe 
Fire Emblem Fates always had a 2016 release.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I just want to play Zombie Revenge with someone and FINALLY beat it. Our dog chewed up my Dreamcast AV cable when it was a puppy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

sebastian1 said:


> Idk about Dino Crisis 3, but I can tell you that RE0 sucks. Like Metroid Prime 2, it focuses on gimmicks that really aren't fun. Anyway, are you aware of the REmake HD Remaster? There's one coming for RE0 too.


I didn't know that. I just want to finish and play all things RE to be perfectly honest.



thedevilsblood said:


> Didn't know about a Resident Evil remaster, but i'll definitely be looking forward to it. I think the first RE was the best one in terms of atmosphere.


Yeah, it really, really did.


----------



## 64296 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd say any of the Pokemon X, Y, or ORAS games. I love Pokemon, and I haven't gotten a 3DS or 2DS, and I'm a bit short on cash to buy one to play them. I could save up for one, or wait until the emulator is finished. :l


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Shadowrun (2007). The most balanced shooter game ever.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd like to play the new Legend of Zelda, Persona 5, and Tales of Zestiria, but them not being out is a barrier to that. Well, maybe not zestiria so much, the last couple totally blew in terms of story and characters.

I do have the requisite PS3 to play Metal Gear Solid 5, but I think I'll wait till I get a PS4, which I also need for NHL 16, which I probably shouldn't get because it will take up too much of my time.

Always wanted to play Eternal Sonata for the 360. Thought that looked real interesting. Didn't bring that system with me when I moved though.

On the other side of things, when I finished with Persona 3 some time ago I looked up Digital Devil Saga and became quite obsessed with playing it. Spent hours trying to rig an emulator to work for it, only to find out it being too intensive along with having the wrong make of cpu that I had no chance. Still, I thought of it often, and what do you know, it eventually turned up on the playstation store for a tenner. After all that build up, turns out it was a really average game, nothing worth writing home about.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I think August? Not sure exactly when. I figured it's not even worth trying a game that will shut down either way. :crying:
> 
> I hope you get it working Joe. SoA is a damn good game. I played it back when i had a gamecube. One of the character(i cant remember his name) reminded me of Captain Harlock from the old anime


Vyse is his name. I played the demo a lot as a kid, I must have been at most 7 or 8. I think it was only the first hour and a half in gameplay length.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thedevilsblood said:


> Didn't know about a Resident Evil remaster, but i'll definitely be looking forward to it. I think the first RE was the best one in terms of atmosphere.


RE remaster is amazing. They even added new controls for the players who don't like the classic tank controls.

And Capcom are working on the Resident Evil 2 remake :grin2: So that means Re3 is not too far behind.


----------



## SoSicaLiu (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm desprate to do another playthrough on bloodborne but i don't have access to my ps4 atm and won't for a while. 
I'm stuck with the few games i have downloaded to steam


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> RE remaster is amazing. They even added new controls for the players who don't like the classic tank controls.
> 
> And Capcom are working on the Resident Evil 2 remake :grin2: So that means Re3 is not too far behind.


Ok i didn't realise, it was actually released already :| ... Lol i'm out of touch. But i don't have any current gen console so i guess that game goes in my list for this thread.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thedevilsblood said:


> Ok i didn't realise, it was actually released already :| ... Lol i'm out of touch. But i don't have any current gen console so i guess that game goes in my list for this thread.


It's on PC too if your rig can handle it. Not that it's demanding graphically. I mean my junker can run it and it's an outdated dinosaur. Dual core-8gb ram on windows vista 32bit.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I don't think it was delayed. I believe
> Fire Emblem Fates always had a 2016 release.


It was released in Japan on June 25th 2015. It comes out sometime in 2016 for English markets.

I guess it wasn't delayed, but they still decided to hold back the English release for nearly an entire year. That bugs me, Fire Emblem Awakening should have been successful to warrant releasing the English version earlier.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

regimes said:


> i got really broke for a while and needed money lol. it sucked


I used to have quite a decent collection of consoles(dreamcast, snes, genesis, etc.) and games(100 games about) at one point when i was younger. But i got super depressed for a while and quit my job and to not starve i had to sell most of them. I still have a hard time swallowing that pill today.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive but I'm not buying an Xbox One for one game :/


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Halo series and the Metal Gear Solid series.


----------



## Brina Miko (Jan 5, 2015)

I want Dragon Age: Inquisition, Final Fantasy Type 0, and The Witcher 3.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Heavy Rain
Red Dead Redemption
Uncharted series
Demon Souls
Dragon's Dogma
Saints Row 1


I don't own any console :<


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> Red Dead Redemption


Definitely that one for me too. I'm a cowboy movie fan so that game caught my attention right away. I even liked playing Red Dead Revolved(Rockstar's first cowboy game) on PS2. It was linear as hell but it had a lot of style.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Heavy Rain
> Red Dead Redemption
> Uncharted series
> Demon Souls
> ...


At least that game is coming to pc in January 2016 if the release date is correct, but yeah, i would LOVE to play Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I really want to play racing games with a steering wheel.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't get me started (starts): 

Unreal Tournament (PC alpha)
Toxxikk (PC alpha)
Star Citizen (PC alpha)
Overwatch (PC alpha.. sort of)
Street Fighter 5 (PC beta)
Tekken 7 (arcade)
Pokemon (3DS)
The Division (....)


----------



## ThaBatmanfan (Oct 15, 2015)

Anything on steam. The whole FNAF series 1-4 Ark survival etc... Yeah not having a good homemade pc sucks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Smallfry said:


> All the old Windows games I had on from my first PC - Jezzball, ski-free, chips challenge, rodents revenge


I miss Jezzball.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Sub0. I don't know if ye knew ye scruffeh landdweller. But yer mates yar drink'n rum and sharin' it on the bay! For free! GET YERS NOW SCRUFFEH!


----------



## BillyDauterive (Oct 15, 2015)

A ton of console games since I am primarily a PC gamer.

I guess on the top of my head would be....

Uncharted
God of War
Halo
Gear of War


----------



## beginning (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd love to play MGS5, but I'm probably going to buy it when the price drops in two or three years.
Already watched people play it on youtube though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

joked35 said:


> I really want to play racing games with a steering wheel.


Something i would like to try also someday. The damn wheels aren't cheap though. If you look at reviews, even the 100$ wheels barely cut it. I'm not gonna pay 150+ just for a damn glorified controller, even if i would probably go nuts with joy playing Dirt 3 or Assetto Corsa with it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Heavy Rain
> Red Dead Redemption
> Uncharted series
> Demon Souls
> ...


Why don't you settle for a ps3 or something? You can get all those there.

If you have a little luck, and you are at the right place, to the right time, you might even get one free.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Icedout said:


> Why don't you settle for a ps3 or something? You can get all those there.
> 
> If you have a little luck, and you are at the right place, to the right time, you might even get one free.


Dunno. Too much effort involved.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

If I could play Fallout 4 like right now that would be great.



Aribeth said:


> Heavy Rain
> Red Dead Redemption
> Uncharted series
> Demon Souls
> ...


Played them all except for Dragons Dogma, you are so missing out >


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

MLB The Show on a PS4. That would be one. Don't usually play sports games but I like baseball and that one is fun. I only have a PS3 and wouldn't really spend the money on old gen. I never play consoles so I wouldn't buy a PS4 just for that. I'd probably only play it for an hour but it would still be fun. The PS3 used to be my bluray player when I wasted money on that stuff. Now it just sits there.


----------



## Ruko (Oct 18, 2015)

Quite a few Japan only games. Import prices are through the roof. The Digimon games and Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA come to mind.


----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

I have never played a zelda game and I have no excuse for that because a lot of older games go for pretty cheap, there is the option of emulation and i own a 3ds :l i've also always wanted to play red dead redemption, a gta game other than vice city and china town wars, complete a main series ff game, xenoblade and super mario galaxy. I would also like to be able to play 95% of my steam library, but my parents gave away my xbox controller


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

NHL :frown2:


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Shenmue
The World Ends with You

Heard great things about TWEWY but never owned the original DS. I played Shenmue 2 and liked it a lot so I'd like to play the first one.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*Sobs*

Fallout 4 or The Witcher 3 and various Indie games


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Garage: Bad Dream Adventure

I don't speak any Japanese. :c


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

There's a lot. I only have access to my PS Vita nowadays due to living in a box room. While there are a lot of PSOne Classics available, the EU PSN doesn't have games like Dino Crisis, Final Fantasy Tactics etc. despite being available on the US PSN.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Ni No Kuni, PS4 games, Virtual Reality games. Basically all games because I don't have a good pc either and I'm poor.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

The new Fallout

New MGS

Final Fantasies after XIII

All releases I don't have the hardware or money for. I did get Valkyria Chronicles recently, downloading now. Haven't been this hyped about a game in a while, hope I can run it acceptably on my system.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

My list is basically a lot of PS3 exclusives because i cannot afford a $300 ps3. So games like the last of us, silent Hill downpour, Final fantasy xiii/xiii-2 and xiii-3,beyond two souls, tales of xillia, ni no kuni,heavy rain, red dead Redemption, mgs4,etc among a few other games. 
But i have watched lets play of some of these games so i got to experience the storylines.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Well now that i'm having a ton of fun playing Dark Souls, and soon Dark Souls 2 i would love to get my hands on Bloodborne. Hopefully they will get it on PC asap.


----------

